# Flat-Six Boxer Engine - Porsche / Corvair



## pelicanparts (Oct 3, 2012)

Miniature flat 6 engine. Measures approximately 11 & 1/2 inches tall and stands 
about 8 & 1/2 inches tall. The base measures 13 & 1/4 inches by 
13 & 3/4 inches. Built by well-regarded enthusiast Bob Haageson of Pomona, California. Acquired by Wayne R. Dempsey of Pelican Parts Inc. for his collection in 2012.


----------

